# VIP 722k with a wireless connection?



## priester68 (Sep 10, 2008)

My modem and wireless router are in my work shed. Is there a gadget I can get to hook up to my 722k so it will pick up the internet so i can use ppv and all the other features that require an internet connection?


----------



## generj (Mar 7, 2003)

Your receiver has homeplug capabilities. You can purchase one homeplug adapter (version 1.0 or turbo), plug it into your modem/router and plug your receiver into the wall. If you don't want to go that route a wireless game adapter or bridge will work.

Hope this helps....


----------



## priester68 (Sep 10, 2008)

Can you be more specific? Model numbers and names of equipment I would need. Some kind of wi fi gadget is what I would need I think. Sorry I just don't know much about this stuff. Maybe some links to equipment would be cool. Thank you.


----------



## PeggyD (Apr 6, 2006)

I use an Apple AirPort Express as a wireless bridge for both of my Vip622s because I have an Apple AirPort base station for my wireless router. I believe any wireless bridge will do. I've seen gaming ones recommended. Of course, you do need a wireless router.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Look for any wireless gaming adapter. They act as simple wireless bridges.

http://www.amazon.com/D-Link-DWL-G820-Wireless-Adapter-802-11g/dp/B0002MH3HE


----------



## priester68 (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks for the link. Does this hing work like wifi? Will it find my wireless signal like a laptop or something does?


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

If you search this forum you will find a number of threads that already exist on this subject. The same question has been asked many many times.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

priester68 said:


> Thanks for the link. Does this hing work like wifi? Will it find my wireless signal like a laptop or something does?


It has an antenna and an ethernet port on it; generally you plug it into your computer to configure it then plug it into the 722 when you're done.


----------



## generj (Mar 7, 2003)

For home plug, check out this link.
https://rweb.echostar.com/departmen...aining/2009/022309ConnectivityBroadbandDN.pdf


----------



## sremick (Feb 4, 2008)

I use an Asus WL-330gE connected to a switch to get all the gear in my AV cabinet connected online, including my 722.


----------



## jadebox (Dec 14, 2004)

I started with a wireless game adapter, but later bought a powerline ethernet adapter. It's the same technology as the one built into the receiver, but updated so it's faster. I've been using it for the satellite receiver and Netflix streaming through my Blu-Ray player and it works well. it seems faster and more reliable than my wireless connection was.

-- Roger


----------

